# VK | Happy New Year Vape Fam!



## Stroodlepuff (31/12/19)

*2019 is drawing to a close!*

From the entire Vape King Family we would just like to extend a huge thank you for your continued support! This was a huge year for us here at Vape King and without you guys we could not have done any of it! So Thank you our Loyal Vape Fam!

*HERE ARE SOME HIGHLIGHTS!*


*WE OPENED SOME AMAZING NEW STORES!*
*



*

*& RENOVATED SOME OTHERS*

*



*

*WE OPENED MORE STORES IN THE USA!*

*

*

*2019 SAW SOME AMAZING PRODUCT LAUNCHES!*

*








*

*WE HAD SOME AMAZING SPECIALS AND COMPETITIONS!*

*



*

*& HAD THE BEST TIME AT VAPECON 2019*

*


*

*& FINALLY WE CONTINUED TO BUILD ON THE SERVICE YOU KNOW AND LOVE*

*




*

*Heres to 2020!*

*May you all have a wonderful & Prosperous year! We look forward to bringing you great service in the new year and cannot wait to see what the new year holds and what innovation will come from the amazing manufacturers!*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/1/20)

The same to you VK

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

